# Nixon Coolpix P900



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This looks amazing, anyone have one?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy said:


> This looks amazing, anyone have one?


 The camera or the moon? Don't have either as the moon is too big to fit in the lounge but would save on lighting at night if they come out with a smaller version. :biggrin:

That zoom does look impressive especially for the paparazzi.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

That is pretty impressive :yes:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Roy said:


> This looks amazing, anyone have one?


Amazing. I want one! Such zoom that you can see hte movement of the satellite.

Handy for so many things. Some of them legal, even.


----------

